# EMT - Misdemeanors



## Jess1up (Oct 14, 2014)

I am currently going through the court process right now. I have a dv assault charge that I'm trying to fight. (I do love this girl, but we're broken up) I'm wondering if I can still become an EMT in Utah if I just so happen to be found guilty on this. I have no prior charges at all. I'm clean cut, very good references from all of my jobs, etc. I have no problem finding jobs right now, but this is a class b misdemeanor and I'm wondering if I can still be hired as an EMT if I have that on my record? Being an EMT is my dream, so this is a very big deal to me. Thanks in advance for all of the input/advice. =)


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2014)

Here in NM domestic violence is a disqualifying charge for any caregiver profession, including EMT. Call your state EMS office and ask


----------



## Chronic510 (Oct 15, 2014)

An assault charge pretty much nail's it in the coffin.
You'll be able to go through training. But when it comes to certifying you?
It's not going to happen.

You'd have a better chance with a DUI


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 15, 2014)

A DV conviction does a LOT to some of your rights and some of your future employment plans. First off, you wouldn't be able to do any healthcare jobs for at LEAST 10 years, if not lifetime. If you were hoping to buy a nice pistol, shotgun, or rifle because they're darned cool... well that's a lifetime ban (Federally) right there. If you were thinking of being a teacher, well that could be a problem.

The next problem is that unless you're found factually innocent, the fact that you were _charged_ with DV is going to be a HUGE red flag for anyone that wants to hire  you into a healthcare position or even quite a few positions involving some significant level of trust.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 17, 2014)

You better get a really really really really good lawyer and get that dismissed and expunged.

A domestic violence conviction is at par with a felony. It will screw you for the rest of your life. Do all that you can to avoid conviction (taking a deal is a conviction on record that you will need to explain.)

An arrest by itself will not hinder you as much, and not at all in the private sector most likely. Arrests need not be disclosed in most cases. Worst case is you move somewhere that employers cannot ask. The NREMT only asks about felony or domestic violence convictions, period. Don't ask, don't tell.

Fact is, unless convicted of something, you are innocent in the eyes of the law.

Multiple arrests, sans convictions, will hinder you for character flaw and poor judgment and suitability. That is not a legal standing, but rather from a hiring/licensing perspective. Even if you don't tell, and they don't ask- someone with multiple arrests is likely a ****bird that will weed theirself out in a real profession.

However, if you plan on applying for any government jobs that require extensive background checks such as firefighting or federal government then you are required to disclose arrests- and DV is a likely disqual.

Sorry bud.
Edit to add: I am not a lawyer; as per my opening statement- get one.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 17, 2014)

Apologies for the potty mouth. I was under the impression that that word would be auto censored.

Will not allow an edit at this time.


----------



## MedicGray (Oct 22, 2014)

assault is not a deal breaker but no one likes a DV Charge. I don't think you can even get certified through the state or NREMT with a DV charge, especially if its active in court.


----------



## Jess1up (Oct 24, 2014)

I called the teacher for the school. He said I can go through the school no problem. I then called the state bureau of EMS here in Utah. The lady I spoke with (background check dept.) said I would be able to certify and I would be on a probationary period for three years. As long as I can certify and get a job in this field I will be the happiest man in the world. I just want to help people. I will do whatever it takes to get into this job. If convicted I know this will haunt me, but I'm stuck with a public defender because I have no money for a good lawyer. Any thoughts/advice?


----------

